# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Izrael - Palestinë

## Hyllien

*Palestinezët votojnë për parlamentin* (BBC ne Shqip)

Palestinezët kanë filluar të votojnë në zgjedhjet e para legjislative në dhjetë vjet.
Partia qeverisëse Fatah përballet me një sfidë të fortë nga lëvizja islamike Hamas që ka paraqitur kandidatë për herë të parë.

Përfshirja e tyre ka shkaktuar shqetësim serioz në Izrael, Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Evropë, ku Hamasi është ndaluar si lëvizje terroriste.

Mijëra forca policie palestineze janë angazhuar për ruajtjen e qendrave të votimit dhe militantët kanë premtuar që të mos i pengojnë zgjedhjet.

Votuesit palestinezë mezi presin, sepse u është dashur të presin për një kohë të gjatë për të thënë fjalën e tyre dhe për të bërë zgjedhjen e tyre në kutitë e votimit.

Shumë palestinezë thonë se ata duan të ndëshkojnë partinë në pushtet Fatah që konsiderohet gjerësisht si e paefektshme dhe e korruptuar.

Hamasi ka vënë re se ka një mundësi. Ai ka hedhur tej urrejtjen për një institucion të ngritur në vitet 90-të gjatë procesit të paqes me Izraelin dhe po konkuron për në parlament me shpresë se do ta kthejë mbështetjen politike që ka në zë zyrtar politik.

Ky është një hap i rëndësishëm - ai tregon se Hamasi ka shtuar një element pragmatizmi në arsenalin e taktivave të tij.

Por Karta e lëvizjes ende bën thirrje për shkatërrimin e shtetit të Izraelit, dhe Hamasi nuk i ka lëshuar armët.


*Sot zhvillohen zgjedhjet parlamentare në Palestinë* (Deutsche Welle)

Sot në Palestinë kanë filluar zgjedhjet parlamentare. Këto janë zgjedhjet e para parlamentare që prej dhjetë vitesh në këtë rajon

Gjithçka varet nga klima. Në rast se do të jetë kohë e bukur, atëherë mund të llogarisim me një pjesëmarrje të lartë në këto zgjedhje, thotë Mahdi Abdel Hadi, drejtori i institutit palestinez për politikën në Jeruzalemin Lindor. Por në rast se bie shi apo madje dëborë, vazhdon ai, atëherë grupi i Hamasit do të përfitojë nga moti. Sepse në rast të tillë, Hamasi ka vënë në dispozicion autobuzë, të cilët mund të përdoren nga populli për të shkuar në pikat e votimit. 

Rreth 1.4 milionë palestinezë priten të votojnë sot për parlamentin e tyre të ri. 11 parti dhe shumë kandidatë të pavarur kandidojnë në këto zgjedhje. Dy konkurrentët kryesorë janë Lëvizja e Fatahut e presidentit Mahmud Abaz dhe grupi i Hamasit, i cili kandidon nën emrin "Ndryshim dhe Reforma". 

Pas tyre vijnë parti të vogla dhe lëvizje të ndryshme politike. Por Hamasi kandidon për herë të parë dhe po të kemi parasysh suksesin që pati ky grup gjatë zgjedhje komunale që u zhvilluan në vend vitin e kaluar, atëherë mund të thuhet me siguri se Hamasi do të hyjë në parlametin e ri palestinez. Shumë ekspertë dhe analistë kanë deklaruar se llogarisin me të paktën 30% të votave në favor të Hamasit. 

Edhe Mahdi Abdel Hadi është i sigurtë se Hamasi do të jetë pjesë e qeverisë së re: "Në fakt kjo është një garë pikë më pikë mes Fatahut dhe Hamasit. Besoj se do të kemi 62 mandate për Fatahun dhe 58 për Hamasin dhe 12 për të tjerat. Mendoj se do të kemi një koalicon mes Fatahut dhe Hamasit." 

Ndërkohë në Izrael opinioni publik është i shqetësuar mbi sukseksin e mundshëm të Hamasit në këto zgjedhje. Ish ministri i jashtëm Shimon Peres u shpreh për një radio izraelite: "Sido që të jenë rezultatet finale të këtyre zgjedhjeve, fitorja e Hamasit do të jetë një dilemë. Le të supozojmë se Hamasi do të fitojë, ndonëse nuk e besoj këtë gjë. Pra në rast se Hamasi do të krijojë një qeveri a do të vazhdojë te jetë në të njejtën kohë një organizatë terroriste? Kush do të flasë me këtë grup? Kush do të ulet në një tryezë me ata që vënë bomba? Qeveria e përkohshme autonome palestineze ka rreth 150.000 nëpunës dhe bashkëpunëtorë. Këta njerëz duhen paguar dhe kjo nuk mund të bëhet pa ndihmë nga jashtë. Por kush do ta financojë një grup terrorist? Nuk mund të ekzistojë një koalicion me terroristë që vënë bomba nën makina dhe autobuzë." 

Ndërkohë politikanë të Hamasit kanë deklaruar se në rast se do të krijohet një koalicion, grupi i tyre kërkon vetëm disa poste jorelevante ministrore. 

Votuesit mund të zgjedhin mes 700 kandidatëve që janë vënë listat zgjedhore. 85 prej tyre janë gra. Pikat e votimit do të mbyllen sot në mbrëmje në orën 19.00. Por rezultatet përfundimtare priten pas disa ditëve.

----------


## antares

Pra kesaj i thone beni votime "demokratike" per sa kohe nuk zgjidhni keta njerzit qe kam une ne kete listen time te zeze!
Ah c'fare demokracie e kulluar.
Ne fakt edhe ne kohen e Dulles ne votonim te gjithe (per njerzit qe caktonte Dulla)!

----------


## Lioness

> Pra kesaj i thone beni votime "demokratike" per sa kohe nuk zgjidhni keta njerzit qe kam une ne kete listen time te zeze!
> Ah c'fare demokracie e kulluar.
> Ne fakt edhe ne kohen e Dulles ne votonim te gjithe (per njerzit qe caktonte Dulla)!


Antares, per kuriozitet e ke lexuar ndonjehere "kushtetuten" e Hamas?  Na sill ca nene po pate mundesi, dhe pastaj flasim per lista te bardha apo te zeza.

----------


## antares

Kjo "Demokracia jote e kushtezuar" me kujton pakez doktrinen Brezhnjievniane te "Sovranitetit te Kufizuar".....
Nuk ke kam hallin tek Hamasi po tek hipokrizia e atyre qe japin leksione per demokraci e zgjedhe "te lira" per sa kohe jane te sigurt qe fitojne njerzit e tyre.
Sa per Hamasin, ka fakte qe thone se eshte krijuar (fillimisht) nga Mosadi per t'iu kundervene Al'Fatahut te Arafatit -organizate kjo laike dhe nacionaliste njekohesisht.
Pastaj u doli nga dora (ashtu si Noriega, Bini - Jankive etj etj)......
=============
P.S. Edhe Dulla thoshte qe po te kishte parti te tjera jashte PPSH ato do ishin vegla te imperializmit amerikan (dhe koha tani tregon qe kishte te drejte)...... :uahaha:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Kurse une kam te dhena qe Hitleri ishte agjent i Inteligence Service per tua thyer hundet gjermaneve... Sa te poshter keta anglezet, si duroj dot...

----------


## Lioness

Antares, ne Rusi e do demokracine te kushtezuar, dmth faktikisht nuk e do fare, sepse asnje shtet demokratik nuk mund te ekzistoje pa shoqeri civile (hap fjalorin dhe gjej perkufizimin e duhur te shoqerise civile) e cila meshirohet ne NGO.  Ndersa ne Palestine e do te pakushtezuar, dmth edhe kriminelat si ata te Hamas, te perfshihen.  
Pa hyre fare ne aktivitetet e tyre qe nga krijimi, shiko kushtetuten na sill ca nene ketu, qe nga zhdukja e Izraelit, jo zgjidhje paqeore  e "dy-shteteve" dhe per me teper, monopolizmin e Palestines (duke perfshire dhe Jerusalemin) vetem nga myslymanet, se me demek eshte toka e tyre e shenjte.  Se per te krishteret eshte buke e djathe.

----------


## antares

Presonalisht ate me nder "demokracine" une nuk e dua as ne Rusi e as ne Palestine.....Historia tregon se eshte sistemi me i ndyre e me hipokrit i mundshem, po kjo i takon nje teme tjeter.
Une thjesht ve ne pah hipokrizine e idhtareve te zjarrte te demokracise dhe argetohem pa mase ne kete proces.
Sa per ate pulen qe fluturon.....nuk ja vlen te konsumoj tastieren se e gjora e humbet shpejt toruan dhe kalon ne histerizem qe e pengojne pastaj te na perktheje te vjellat e Llallusherise atlanticiste. :pa dhembe:   :uahaha:

----------


## Lioness

Antares, si gjithmone nuk me zhgenjen, bej gati valixhet ne behar per ne Shen Peterburg, se the vete qe eshte nje cike si i ftohte ky dimer.  Jo per gje, por edhe me 30% te burimeve globale te gazit natyror, nena Rusi nuk po i ngroh dot bijte e saj.

----------


## antares

Eh moj "burrnesh", ky eshte nje dimer qe heren e fundit u pa ne Moske e Stalingrad para 60 vjetesh.......
Une te propozoj te ulemi ne ndonje kafe nen hijen e Ermitazhit dhe te bisedojme per "demokracine" e pse jo edhe per "Gjirin Persik".....
Kam frike se "ariu Rus" eshte duke dale nga letargjia...... Mjer cakejte (edhe pulat me ate rast) qe do ti gjenden rrotull........ :i qetë:

----------


## Lioness

Kafe my ty?  Bar miu me pikatore tha xhaxhi Vani  :ngerdheshje: .

Degjo bre "burre" se po dalim nga tema.  Lere Rusine se s'eshte vendi per te diskutuar ketu, hidhemi tek tema tjeter, per gur e per spiune.  

Sa per zgjedhjet ne Palestine, shpresoj te zhvillohen ne qetesi, dhe ne menyre demokratike, nqs duan qe kryeministri i "ri" te mbaje fjalen qe dha para disa ditesh dhe te filloje terheqjen nga disa zona ne West Bank.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Kur permend gjithmone te njejten apo te njejtat fjale, kjo futet tek rastet e psikiatrise. Sepse nuk ka asnje rendesi tema apo çeshtja qe flitet, kudo hyn "ariu rus", "jankia i felliqur", "miu çifut"... Flitet per çeljen e trendafilave, "kerma çifute" aty do jete. Flitet per si te gatuajme byrek me gjize, aty e ke "jankine", flasim per "kush do te luaje ne linje", "ariu rus" kembekryq aty. Edhe pike uji i embel te jesh, do e kesh gerryer tashme çelikun me special qe mund te jete prodhuar ndonjehere. Te behet sikur nga shkon ke nje tam-tam te vazhdueshem ne vesh.

E keshtu...

----------


## antares

Si te duash, po e pi kafene me Aleksander Duginin atehere.... Nuk e kuptoj se pse e paraqit gjendjen sikur nje terheqje e pjesshme e cifuteve (te na fale pula ketu per permendjen e te adhuruarve te saj) qenka nje "leshim" apo favor i Jahudinjve? Ajo Intifada (e pare dhe e dyte) kot u be? Atehere bujrum, le te rrine ne territoret e pushtuara Jahudinjte.
Nuk u mjaftoi mesimi qe moren nga Hezbullahet? A po, edhe terheqja me bisht nder shale nga Libani ishte nje "favor" apo dhurate qe beri Izraeli. :pa dhembe:

----------


## panchovilla

Sipas lajmeve te BBC zgjedhjet i ka fituar Hamasi. Nga 138 vendet ne parlament Hamasi i ka fituar rreth 80 vende. Lajmi ishte ne anglisht nuk po e postoj. Te shohim tani si do shkojne punet.

----------


## Lunesta

Shume zhgenjyese lajmet nga palestina, fitoi Hamasi. Sic ka thene Konica, 'cdo vend meriton qeverine qe ka'. Le tja veje festen sipas kokes Evropa dhe amerika palestinezve tani.

----------


## INDRITI

Ndoshta zgjidhja me e mire qe ka bere populli Palestinez ne keto vitet e fundit.
Levizja e rezistences se armatosur, ka luftuar per formimin e nje shteti te pavarur palestinez, qe sot e 18 vjet dhe nuk ka sesi te mos votohej.
Nderkohe ka derdhur gjak dhe ka bere flijime per Palestinen duke filluar qe me anetare te thjeshte te levizjes e deri ne intancat me te larta te saj,perkujtojme vrasjen e dy lideve brenda muajit, Yassin dhe Rantisi.
Nderkohe qe hamasit nuk i mjaftonte nje armik si cionistet pushtues por duhesh edhe nje Arafat me levizjen e tij Al fet'h e cila i zinte anetaret e saj dhe i dergonte ne burgjet armike.
Ky eshte nje mesim i mire, edhe per ne shqiptaret, qe meriton te qeverise levizja qe beri luften e jo ato qe ngrohin veze me armikun, e me pas na hiqen sikur ckane bere.
Nje aforizme e sajuar koheve te fundit thote:* Trimerite e Herkulit , tarngalleqet e Hekuranit.* :pa dhembe:

----------


## bayern

Levizja Islamike Kurajo (HAMAS) fiton zgjedhjet ne Palestine. Ata kane siguruar 76 nga 132 ne Parlamentin e ardhsem Palestinez, duke fituar automatikisht te drejten per te zgjedhur qeverine e re te shtetit te Palestines.
Pas kesaj ngjarjeje qe ka tronditur administraten Bush reagimet kane qene te ashpra. Vete presidenti i shteteve te bashkuara te amerikes pyetjes direkte 'nese do ta njohe administrata e tij kete rezultat' eshte shprehur se c'do organizate qe nuk perkrah paqen eshte nje hap prapa per arritjen e saj.
Mgjth sic eshte shprehur sekretari i pergjithshem i kombeve te bashkuara, Koffi Annan qe zgjedhjet jane kryer ne menyre demokratike edhe si te tilla duhet pranuar rezultati i tyre pa asnje rezerve. Megjithate ai ka thene midis te tjerash qe tashme duhet pare se c'rruge do te ndjeke udheheqja e re Palestineze edhe se c'drejtim do marre situata ne lindjen e mesme.
I 'eger' ka qene ne reagimin e tij edhe zevendesuesi i Sharonit, Olmert i cili ka theksuar qe nuk do te kete tratativa me hamasin per nje qetesim te situates midis Arabeve edhe Izraelit derisa Hamas te c'armatoset edhe te heqe dore nga zhdukja e shtetit te Izraelit. 
Ne zgjedhje ka marre pjese 77 % e popullsise e cika ka shprehur qarte edhe nje here deshiren e vendit Islamik per nje zgjidhje ndryshe nga ajo qe ofronte Fatah e ish presidentit Yasser Arafat e cila drejtohet nga kryeministri Mahmoud Abaz i cili eshte i humburi i madh i ketyre zgjedhjeve.

U kerkua nje proces demokratik, edhe i tille ishte. Populli Palestinez vendosi fatin e tij edhe si perzgjedhje e popullit duhet respektuar pa pasur rezerva. Mbetet vetem enigma e konfliktit te hapur midis qeverise zioniste edhe tashme qeverise Palestineze. 

Interesant fakti qe pasi hamas mendohej te ishte zbutur totalisht me humbjen e 2 lidereve karizmatike si sheiku Ahmad Yassin edhe doktorri Abdel Rantizi si rrjedhoje e bombardimeve me Apache nga policia Izaelite, tashme kjo levizje do te qeverise ne forme legale shtetin e Palestines. Khaled Mashal lideri i Hamas ne mergim ne Jordan eshte shfaqur shume entuziast per rezultatin e ketyre zgjedhjeve. Megjithate mbetet akoma per tu pare se a do te lejohet ai te kthehet ne Palestine, pasi duhet theksuar qe edhe ai ka qene viktime e nje atentati per ta eleminuar nga ana e Mossad.

Nuk mbetet gje tjeter vetem per te vezhguar c'politike do te ndjeke Hamas si forca kryesore udheheqese ne palestine.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Po Natyrsiht se HAMAS ne krye, ata i respektojne dhe i vlersojne luftetaret e vet.
E besomni se palestinezet do ia arrine qelliemt e veta shume shpejte.

E jo si ne qe clirimtaret i zhvlersuam dhe ia kthyem shpinen.

----------


## Lunesta

> Ndoshta zgjidhja me e mire qe ka bere populli Palestinez ne keto vitet e fundit.
> Levizja e rezistences se armatosur, ka luftuar per formimin e nje shteti te pavarur palestinez, qe sot e 18 vjet dhe nuk ka sesi te mos votohej.
> Nderkohe ka derdhur gjak dhe ka bere flijime per Palestinen duke filluar qe me anetare te thjeshte te levizjes e deri ne intancat me te larta te saj,perkujtojme vrasjen e dy lideve brenda muajit, Yassin dhe Rantisi.
> Nderkohe qe hamasit nuk i mjaftonte nje armik si cionistet pushtues por duhesh edhe nje Arafat me levizjen e tij Al fet'h e cila i zinte anetaret e saj dhe i dergonte ne burgjet armike.
> Ky eshte nje mesim i mire, edhe per ne shqiptaret, qe meriton te qeverise levizja qe beri luften e jo ato qe ngrohin veze me armikun, e me pas na hiqen sikur ckane bere.
> Nje aforizme e sajuar koheve te fundit thote:* Trimerite e Herkulit , tarngalleqet e Hekuranit.*



Me duket se e ke gabi o indrit. Nuk e di nga frymezohesh qe flet keshtu, por them se palestinezt kane per tja pare shpejt hajrin hamasit. nuk behet shtet me kacake ferrash dhe ekstremiste me zell religjoz.

----------


## INDRITI

> Me duket se e ke gabi o indrit. Nuk e di nga frymezohesh qe flet keshtu, por them se palestinezt kane per tja pare shpejt hajrin hamasit. nuk behet shtet me kacake ferrash dhe ekstremiste me zell religjoz.


Aspak se kam gabim, dhe as qe dyshoj se situata do perkeqesohet, por ama dihet fjala e urte qe:*Liria i ka rrenjet ne gjak* Ndaj nuk do me duket cudi nese do vazhdoje ende kjo lufte.
Ne kete momente me kujtohet nje tregim i Kadarese qe e kam hasur ne leximin e klases se V i cili mban titullin *Ne zgjodhem rrugen e luftes*
Pra edhe populli palestinez zgjodhi kete rruge te veshtire pasi i ngop me premtime boshe te faktorit nderkombetar.

Hamas nuk eshte grup kacak por jane luftetare qe duan te jetojne te lire ne vatrat e tyre, te kene shtetin e tyre e ta pine kafen e mengjesit pa frike se bie ndonje predhe nga lart.

----------


## Labeati

Eh populli i shkrete palestinez..


Shkoi " NGA SHIU.... NE BRESHER"

Por fundja " Ai stan .. ate bulmet nxjerr" thote populli shqiptar  :pa dhembe:

----------

